# cleaning cat pee



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Poor Spooky is so afraid of the vet now, after some nasty treatments and kenneling there, that he pees in the carrier. I've put in an old towel each recent visit. Better than having to thoroughly launder the cat. How can I launder the towels so I can re-use for the same purpose? At this point, I'm tempted to pitch them, but I don't have that many towels to use this way.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

Run them through the wash with some white vinager. About a half cup in the wash water. This breaks down the protiens in the pee and they no longer bind to the fabric and so no longer smell.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Yes, vinegar!

I'd run them through a cold water rinse first and then wash them normally with detergent and a cup of vinegar. They should be fine!


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

I ditto the vinegar wash. Before our cat ran away she would pee on our bed. I would put the sheets in the wash, pour in white vinegar, soak, then wash. Yeah, last time we try to rescue a semi-feral kitten.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Odoban !!!!!

http://www.odoban.com/

It is available in some Walmarts as a ready to use spray...
Also in Home Depot and Sam's club in 1 gallon concentrate.
I love this product for everything...


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I'll second what suzyhomemaker09 said! I've had great success with Odoban. You can buy gallon bottles at Home Depot. The lavender-scented Odoban is the best, IMHO. Don't bother buying the citrus-scented, though. It doesn't work.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

We use the citrus scent of Odoban with good success. 

I would personally soak the towels in a bucket with bleach, vinegar or odoban FIRST so that you're not putting straight cat urine into your washer. Sometimes the urine can taint the next load of wash for some reason.


----------

